# How to get puppy in the pool?



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Folks,

I'm looking for some pointers. I have a 12 year old, Portuguese Water Dog that loves, loves, loves to swim.

I also have a 6 month old, Portuguese Water Dog.

I have brought the puppy to the pool twice and am having a hard time getting puppy into the water. I have picked the puppy up and carried her into the water (she swims just fine.) but she immediately jumps out and won't voluntarily go back in.

I have tried coaxing her in with food and treats but she gives me the "oh no, I'm not falling for that trick." 

And when we are at the pool, puppy knows my mischevious ways, if I try to get near her, she runs away, knowing my intention is to carry her in the pool with me.

I play fetch with my older dog, in the pool, with the older dog, jumping in and out and having a great time, - In the hopes that puppy will learn how much fun the pool is and try to join us in the fun. But so far, no luck.

I want to add though, puppy is not skiddish or crying or even fearful. She appears to be having fun, running around the pool, chasing my older dog, etc. 

I just don't want to do anything that my traumatize puppy from not enjoying the water. I do realize that she is a working breed and a WATER DOG, so her instinct will be to eventually go in the pool. I just want to speed up the process so I can start to exercise her and enjoy the pool with her, the way I do with my older pooch. 

I have tried throwing her toys in the water, coaxing her in with treats and carrying her in with me. Again, she recognizes that we are playing I use my "puppy voice" to try to get her in. She seems to be having fun, but from the perimiter.

Any advice?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

By far, the best way I know is watching another dog playing in the water.
You have the other dog  yay!

I'd go somewhere beach-y however, where the puppy can gradually walk in until his feet are not touching- I know lots of dogs that don't like pools, but are fine when it's a more gradual slope. I'd try to find somewhere like that, and work from there to the pool.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just me, but I'd let the puppy go at his own pace. He'll see your older dog having a great time and want to have the same kind of fun. Puppies have an 'anything you can do' attitude when it comes to watching older dogs.

Relax, take a deep breath and let him work it out on his own...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Just me, but I'd let the puppy go at his own pace. He'll see your older dog having a great time and want to have the same kind of fun. Puppies have an 'anything you can do' attitude when it comes to watching older dogs.
> 
> Relax, take a deep breath and let him work it out on his own...


In bird dog training we would have some pups that never pointed a bird till 15 mths to whatever age. Others would point very early. I had a weimeraner bitch that never pointed a bird till she was 3 years old and never bumped one after that age. Of course there are ways to bring out pointing instincts but I always preferred to let mother nature takes it's course. When the little trap door in pups mind drops open, the pup will swim. I do like the beach idea where pup can walk in gradually though. Each dog is an individual and will go through life at it's own pace.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

But puppy REALLY seems like she wants in.. 

I took her back to the pool yesterday. Carried her in the water with me and she swam just great. She wasn't displeased or mad at me, she just doesn't like the idea of entering yet. I did get her to step in once though ..


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

She is gorgeous, let's go this way when you were 7 yrs old there were many things you could not do that you do now regularly. Does that make sense? I'm done here as you do not need any more help just patience.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Beautiful dogs - great pictures! 

I've learned a lot about different breeds since I joined this site - the Portugese Water Dogs are one the most intriguing to me. Maybe one day I'll get one! Especially if I ever get a pool or move to a lake


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree with the others who say slow down and let her go at her own pace.... 
she is a baby and while babies might want to swim and join in the fun they are often to afraid to do so. I find that my puppies very seldom swim the first year.... they might wade a bit maybe but they do more watching..... the second year they are off and running..... my golden emmett who would not swim at all last year was jumping off the dock last week.... 
just give him time to grow up a bit and whatever you do don't force the issue, you could end up scaring him for life.
s


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Very sound advice everyone. Thank you..

I guess I'm just really anxious to get her swimming. 
1) Because it's AMAZING exercise for her.
2) Because I don't realistically know how many summers our older dog, Nikita will be able to swim with her for.
3) Because there is nothing more relaxing in the world, then a puppy that is completely 100% exhausted from spending the day in the pool.

I'll be patient with her, but I'm going to continue to carry her in the pool with me, when she allows it. Again, I don't think I'm doing anything to frighten her. She is very relaxed when she's in my arms and we step in the pool together. But she only lets me do it once, then whenever I come near her, she bolts. Until of course it's TOWEL time, then she comes running back into my arms so I can dry her up..

B


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm sorry I said I was finished with thread but you drew me back. Look what you said below. Why did you ask for advice? Let's see little dog runs away from you when you try to do it again. You think there might be a message there. 

*I'll be patient with her, but I'm going to continue to carry her in the pool with me, when she allows it. Again, I don't think I'm doing anything to frighten her. She is very relaxed when she's in my arms and we step in the pool together. But she only lets me do it once, then whenever I come near her, she bolts. Until of course it's TOWEL time, then she comes running back into my arms so I can dry her up.*

Keep up the good work Next time you will be asking why your dog continues to bolt even when it's towel time. You keep mentioning the exercise, well your little dog does not smoke or drink so she probably is pretty healthy without the swimming. It's your dog, do as you will with the little rascal.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Why did you ask for advice?


I thought maybe there was a simple trick to getting dogs in the water. Like getting a dog to go in their crate by throwing a piece of food in it.

But I also think you misunderstand me wvasko. While I am not a professional dog trainer, I think I have a fairly decent understanding of some of my dogs behaviors and actions and mostly, body language.

If for one second, I thought my puppy was not enjoying the water, or not enjoying me, putting her in the water, I would not do it. Although you have good intentions, telling me to be patient, and while you are correct, your vision of the proper answer is not the only one.

For example, the first day I brought puppy to the pool, she was chasing Nikita. She short cut one of the corners of the pool and fell in. Now that was a scared puppy! She managed to splash about until I got to her but she by no means, knew to swim. She was in a panic.

In the last two weeks, I have carried her in the pool myself, lowered her in, made sure she could paddle and guided her to the steps. So while you might suggest I am being mean, over bearing, too anxious, etc. I would argue, that my puppy now knows how to keep afloat and how to make her way out of the pool via the steps, because I calmly carry her in and show her the way.

So what is the lesser of the two evils? Carrying a puppy into the water, guiding them out of the water and making sure they can paddle their way to safety? Or letting a dog that has never been in water, spend all day running around a pool, and then having an accident where they fall in and drown because 
A) They don't know how to swim.
B) They don't know how to get out to the steps.

If my puppy sat in the corner and cried every time I brought her to the pool, I would agree that a different approach might be needed. But puppy is as happy as could be and her bolting (maybe bolting is the wrong word,) is not her way of telling me, I hate the pool. It's her way of saying, "I know what you're up to and I'm not falling for it." not, "that pool is the hell and you're the devil." - She is playing with me and I'm playing with her. She knows I want her in the pool and I know she wants me to chase her.

Again, look at the pictures I posted.. Does that look like a puppy that is being abused or torturously being thrown in a pool ?
I'd say, she's rather happy and excited...


----------

